

Apple & Ed-Tech Payola - mikeleeorg
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/11/05/apple-ed-tech-payola/

======
tzs
Someone submitted the same link 8 minutes earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3202003>

